# Flatbed or Dump Body? What do you think?



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Long story short, Guy backed up into my 2001 f250 and the insurance company paid me out for it. The bed is starting to rot due to being in NH most of its life. Im thinking about getting a flatbed or dump and was wondering what do you guys think I should get? I eventually want to get a sander for it and do a bunch of commercial properties. I don't really put anything in my bed unless im hauling a snow blower or two. Im leaning toward a flatbad but not 100% sure. What do you think?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My buddie has one of these. It caqme on a truck and he was going to sell it, but it's come in handy so much in this biz he kept it. I want the truck it's on namely for the bed now.

http://tafcoequip.com/Default.asp?page=698


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

That's pretty badass! I like this one minus a lift.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Heck ya that's sweet. Infact, his doesn't have a hoist. He bought one for it but never installed it.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

with it only being an F150 i dont know if you could put a dump on it and still have any payload left. you deffently wouldnt be able to put a v box on it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It's a 250


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

a flatbed will be cheaper and would work best for what you want to do


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have an 02 F250 as well and the bed is rotting and dented a little. I have decided to go with a dump bed as well. I am going to make another one kind of like I made one for my chevy. It will be longer though and not have wood planks. It will have diamond plate. Dump kit is about 1500.00, steel/paint/lights about 1500.00 and some time. After the season is over I am going to get to work. Here is my Chevy build.
http://www.tjsperformance.com/chevytruck.htm


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

TJS, nice work and awesome step by step write up.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Dump bed with a diamond plate floor? I don't get it.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Cooter24;1218123 said:


> Dump bed with a diamond plate floor? I don't get it.


maybe i missed it but i didnt see were he said diamond plate floor, im thinking he means for the side boards.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

What don't I get. I am not going to use wood planks this time. I am going to use diamond plate.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If you had an F-350 or higher, I would go with a dump bed with drop sides like shown above.

The drop sides are the bomb with any dump. It gives you that much more versatility.

With a 250 or less though, I'd stick with a simple flatbed. You'll save a lot of weight not having a hydraulic pump, cylinder and lift system associated with the dump.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Flat bed period LOL


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't do a dump, unless you are putting leaves or mulch from a tree shredder in it.. The 1 tons barely have a payload to handle a dump. Flatbed 's are very useful. Spend your money on a long tandem dual dump trailer.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I would go with a flat bed, I would also make sure it has steak holes so you can make your own wood gates for it.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

You must be building this bed for looks. I agree with the not using wood floor. Tread-plate is for looks, if you are gonna use it for work use flat steel. The tread-plate adds no "tread" anyways, especially when wet.



TJS;1218402 said:


> What don't I get. I am not going to use wood planks this time. I am going to use diamond plate.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Whats up TJ. Idk if you remember me but you welded my intake for my 95 before I sold it. Havent been on LMMC in a while.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Im leaning toward a flatbed. Theres a bunch of guys at my job that has them and they look awesome. I like the look and makes their 250/350's look 100 times better.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Cooter24;1220089 said:


> You must be building this bed for looks. I agree with the not using wood floor. Tread-plate is for looks, if you are gonna use it for work use flat steel. The tread-plate adds no "tread" anyways, especially when wet.


How thick of plate do you have. I def. will never do wood again. I know what you mean about wet diamond plate. 
T.J.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

sn95vert;1220091 said:


> Whats up TJ. Idk if you remember me but you welded my intake for my 95 before I sold it. Havent been on LMMC in a while.


I am good. I remember. Busy season huh. If you go with a flat bed make it dump. You won't be sorry. Stay tuned for a flat bed dump bed build for the Ford in the Spring. I am starting to acquire steel now.
T.J.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Diamond plate and dump usually don't go in the same truck . Dumps don't lift so high as to let the wet dirt turn loose unless it is slick smooth metal. Hope this all helps. You guys are the best source of info. cause you have been there, done that.


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, My brother has all my accounts this year. I work crazy hours at the power plant so plowing is out of the question. I'll be back at it when its up and running. I thought about building a flatbed myself. It doesnt seem that difficult to make.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

flatbed imo


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a F550 w a dumping flat bed. It is The best of both worlds, you can load 2 pallats of material or logs from the side but you can also dump the bed when hauling gravel, sand, dirt or mulch. in my case firewood and logs


----------



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I found this today while I was working. Seems like a good deal.

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2093056&


----------

